

Crowdsourced teaching from SitePoint - ascendant
https://learnable.com/

======
th0ma5
flagged, ssl errors

~~~
ascendant
What SSL error? Site looks fine to me, no cert issues or anything.

~~~
th0ma5
My Google Chrome says the cert is not signed in a trusted chain ... "The
site's security certificate is not trusted! You attempted to reach
learnable.com, but the server presented a certificate issued by an entity that
is not trusted by your computer's operating system. This may mean that the
server has generated its own security credentials, which Google Chrome cannot
rely on for identity information, or an attacker may be trying to intercept
your communications. You should not proceed, especially if you have never seen
this warning before for this site."

But I'm also not very interested in the article, so I probably won't try
again, either.

~~~
ascendant
Odd, my Chrome said it was signed by Verisign and everything was kosher.

